
Are Chess and Islam Incompatible? - networked
http://en.chessbase.com/post/are-chess-and-islam-incompatible
======
brownbat
At the end, the author cites some personal angst over winning $666 in a chess
tournament.

For a cultural contrast, fear of the number 'four' is more prevalent in Asia,
because it is a near homophone with "death" in some Asian languages.
'Tetraphobia' has its own wikipedia page, which notes a possible self-
fulfilling prophecy, given that heart failure rates spike on the fourth of the
month in these cultures.[0]

It's startlingly sad that anyone should suffer emotional angst at what are
essentially random numerical coincidences.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraphobia#Research_on_tetrap...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetraphobia#Research_on_tetraphobia)

------
orionblastar
They shouldn't be. Chess is just a game.

When they add in gambling to it, then they can raise an objectionto it. But
not because of the game but that people are placing bets on it.

